# IPhone tracking



## joyof60 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an IPhone 3G and would like to be able to track this phone from home. Are there any programs that will allow me to do this. All parties are consensual so privacy issues are not a problem. I seem to remember programs that would track any cell phone, however reiliable they are I'm not sure. The IPhone 3G has a gps system already installed so I thought this might be fairly easy. Any suggestions?


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Unless your friend works with the FBI, this is a serious breach of privacy and therefore... illegal. Is it not?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not illegal at all, and many services exist to track GPS equipped cellphones. They all seem to have a monthly charge.

http://www.accutracking.com/

http://www.freecellphonelookups.com/art_how_does_gps_work.php


----------

